# Sawyer Paddles & Oars Celebrating 55 years in 2022!



## Sawyer Paddles & Oars (Dec 22, 2020)

Sawyer Paddles & Oars will be celebrating our 55th year in 2022! 

From our beginnings in Oregon in 1967, to launching our most innovative products in the last few years, our history in the Rogue River Valley is just part of the story and our future. 

Please join us on our social media pages for updates on special events and ways to get involved in our celebration of community, conservation, and continuing to bring you superior products built in the USA!


----------



## Sawyer Paddles & Oars (Dec 22, 2020)

As Bruce and Ralph left an ineradicable impression on the symphony of paddle and oar design in the early 2000’s, the future was downstream and the tunes of success and realignment were ready to dance across the water, some highs and some lows. Read and run, wisened now by experience and experiment.

Follow us on Instagram for more on the Sawyer Story and celebrating our 55 Year Anniversary!

Derek


----------

